
Supermicro.com website is down - ydau
http://supermicro.com
======
b0rbb
[https://www.supermicro.com](https://www.supermicro.com) is up however,
something break with their redirect?

------
crb002
I wonder how many major corporations just ordered up motherboard audits.

~~~
wufufufu
They should hold off since Apple and Amazon basically denied all of that
Bloomberg article. I'm curious to see how this plays out.

~~~
ElBarto
Those denials have no value.

It seems clear that this is a large scale counter-operation led by the US
government and that it has been ongoing for quite some time.

~~~
myrandomcomment
Proof? The strong reaction from Apple including the “we are not under a gag
order” statement is a petty strong denial, and that part of the statement was
not needed.

~~~
ElBarto
You can't just ask for proof for everything. Sometimes you need to read
between the lines.

You have no proof that the denial is genuine. Either those denials or the
story on those spy chips is untrue.

Seems more likely to me that the story is true but that everyone has been told
to remain mute.

------
rjmunro
It's working for me both for http and https if you add www.

